# playing in the garden



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

some of my dogs in the garden,


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

awww great pics you've got a gorgeous garden


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a couple more


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Lovely pictures...and I agree, your garden is beautiful. 

As are your dogs and little girl. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs, beautiful garden and lovely pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you,


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Great pictures !! and a fabulous garden!

Can I ask please! is that an Eglet I see or Omlet whatever you call it! with an extended run???
lol
DT


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really beautiful pictures  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Great pictures !! and a fabulous garden!
> 
> Can I ask please! is that an Eglet I see or Omlet whatever you call it! with an extended run???
> lol
> DT


hahahaha yes it is,


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha yes it is,


did you extend the run yourself! or was it something you brought?
thanks
DT


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got it all together, i love it, very easy to clean, and the rabbits love it,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

greta pictures collie, its lovely seeing your lot on the forum again,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> greta pictures collie, its lovely seeing your lot on the forum again,


thanks vixie,


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

lovely dogs, and garden


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Your Rough Collie is stunning, and looks like you have quite a collection of pets too!
Reminds me of when I had 5 rabbits, 4 guinea pigs, 3 gerbils, a hamster, a budgie and a Rough Collie. Never a dull moment!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Emraa said:


> Your Rough Collie is stunning, and looks like you have quite a collection of pets too!
> Reminds me of when I had 5 rabbits, 4 guinea pigs, 3 gerbils, a hamster, a budgie and a Rough Collie. Never a dull moment!


hahaha yes i spend all day brushing, feeding, walking and stroking, but i wouldnt be without my pets,


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> hahaha yes i spend all day brushing, feeding, walking and stroking, but i wouldnt be without my pets,


ahh yes, I remember it well! I used to wish I could have just a moments peace...now they are gone I miss it so much!

The last of the 'clan', Buddy the Budgie, died just a few months ago, at the ripe old age of 14! I didn't know budgies lived that long, but we were obviously doing something right, it's certainly quiet without him!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow  beautiful friends, wonderful garden and sweet children,

I think you could search till the end of the earth and find that nothing could make you feel the way you do when you are home pottering in the garden surrounded by the people and animals that have captured your heart and are called family


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> some of my dogs in the garden,


nice pics lovely garden:thumbsup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you for your lovely comments,xxx


----------



## merryandlovely (Jun 10, 2009)

Really beautiful pictures.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

what a beautifull garden  the last picture is so cute....gorgeous


----------



## julyyoyo (May 22, 2009)

Cute dogs and beautiful garden, so you raise three dogs? they are all super lovely.


----------

